# FAC - Jan. 2009



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay so why didn't anyone say anything about me not posting this? Sheesh you guys, you know my mind is like a sieve :happy:

Well it's 2009 and a whole new year. Obviously I'm not starting out very well, at least not in getting the FAC up and running in time.

So the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) is the place where we come to chat about things in our lives that may or may not have to do with fibers. Mostly this thread is the place to touch base and check in. This is also the perfect place for all the newbies and lurkers to introduce yourselves. We don't bite and we love to meet all the new people. I know we have had several new people show up here. Please take the time to introduce yourself to us.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Um...cuz I'm busy?

:stars:

Happy New Year, fiber friends!


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

I managed to make a couple of pairs of socks since Christmas--finished one pair last night. I need to get back to crocheting so I can finish a project that has been haunting me...


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Checking in. Need to go feed the critters now. The puppies are growing like weeds and learning some manners in the process.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Happy New Year all!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, goodness, maybe things will get back to semi-normal. I've been working on projects, but don't seem to be making a lot of progress cause some went out for Christmas presents, you know. I've been trying to make my first sweater (well, not really my first---that one was ssooo bad that I threw it away), I've started this one over three times, now the sleeves (oh, my word---started over two times), now to put it together. I think I will never get it done! When I get frustrated I whip out a few dishclothes. So easy and quick. A chemo hat or two. Any suggestions on putting this thing together?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mogal where are the puppy pictures??????????? What about names?????????? I guess you don't trust this group and our naming skill, eh :croc:

Ana, can you post pictures or more info about the pattern you used. That might help us to help you a bit more. Putting sweaters together isn't difficult, just requires a different frame of thought, a different vision.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I haven't gotten any GOOD pictures! The ones I have basically document their growth but I need to get DH out there to distract/play with them or all you will see is them at my feet. We've had them 3 weeks today and they are around 60#.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Mogal where are the puppy pictures??????????? What about names?????????? I guess you don't trust this group and our naming skill, eh :croc:
> .


After FeatherButt, I don't blame her!!!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Right now, one pup is Maggie May and the other is Shy-Ann, Cheyenne or Chien. I'm not particularly a big Rod Stewart fan but that song was playing when I made one of the best decisions of my life (broke off an engagement with a guy I realized was really immature). The other puppy was a little shy at first so her name isn't definite. They have learned to sit quietly as I put their food dishes down instead of trying to jump on me. I love PYRS!

No, Featherbutt won't do. DH always wants to name a new female Xena from that stupid Australian series and he wanted to take it a step further by naming the second pup Gabrielle. Trust me, that ain't gonna happen as long as I'm the one who has to take them to the vet, etc. (incorrect English for emphasis)


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy New Years Ya'll! Things have been pretty quiet around here. I've been working on a scarf on my purple knifty knitter. Gosh! I love this thing! It makes a most wonderful, warm scarf.

The only other thing I am working on is a cross-stitch that was supposed to be for my sister for Christmas. Well, it didn't get done on time. Guess what she is getting for her birthday this year.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Happy New Year everyone! I'm trying to stay off the computer a little more and actually knit, spin and crochet. Now that I've seen the peg looms I want one of those to play with too.

The weather has been so pretty that we've been riding the motorcycle more so that takes free time away from doing fibery things. I am NOT complaining about sitting behind dh, rolling down the highway because I know that the really cold weather is coming. I probably do more with fiber in the summer when it's so hot that I stay inside with the air conditioner spinning the meter like it's a whirlygig.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody!

Yesterday I finally was able to take my flying saucer outside and go sledding! I just have 2 small slopes to go down, and I discovered that as you get older, it's harder to get back up the hill you just came down. The coating of ice under the snow made things pretty slippery. I got pretty wet and snowy. I don't feel like almost 49 when I'm out sledding and doing stuff like a kid.

Last Monday morning, well, actually Sunday afternoon, we had a 52 foot moving truck show up from Los Angeles, after we told the Mexican driver our road was too icy and not to come yet. Idiot. But he managed to find a couple of non-English speaking Latino daylaborers to unload in Praire du Chien, I don't know how they find each other in places like Iowa, but they can and do. He had my passed-on MIL's furniture in there. He was dressed in Addidas and a Lakers' windbreaker, with his journey continuing on to Chi-town, Indiana, and Michigan; he didn't like the snow, and he was cold. Maybe if he'd dressed more appropriately he wouldn't have been so unhappy. 

So now we have new-to-us furniture, and the house finally feels like a home. It took me a day to get things arranged in the main room. I have a new conversation corner in the big livingroom, separate from the TV watching area, with my 2 spinning wheels, but the cats now love those chairs, too, so I'm fighting for sitting space to spin. 

I've had a lot of free time lately, so I've been spinning and washing wool. I can dry wool pretty fast by putting the wet stuff on the furnace grate in the floor. I'm knitting up a stocking cap for myself out of the BFL/angora "Breeze" colorway yarn. And the garden seed orders are arriving now, so that is exciting, too. Boy, it takes a lot of seeds to fill a 1/3 acre garden space! Staying busy is paying off, Winter is just flying by! Soon it will be Spring again and green and pretty!

Stay warm and have fun, you guys...Too many projects and things to do!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey, Lezlie! I'll be 60 in April and my sled is on the back porch. Only problem is that we haven't had enough snow to go sledding and actually for me, no snow is NOT a problem. 

You go, girl!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm just saying hello. I didn't get in here much last month. Christmas was horribly busy and between having to do holiday things, having guests, being a guest, and traveling, I haven't gotten done the things I needed to get done. And now a new semester has started, so I don't know when I'm going to do what! Less computer time, more work time, I guess!

We get our second Mastiff pup later this month. Murphy is a year old now, and Jake was born the day before Thanksgiving. Since I am the proud owner of Lady Copper Featherbutt, I opted not to accept too many suggestions from you fine people as far as doggy names go! My husband liked Jake, and I just found out this morning that a friend of ours had to put his mastiff down a couple months ago. He was named Jake, so we've decided to go with it. The friend is pleased, and is planning on getting a new pup from this same litter. My husband will bring his back when he picks up ours, so only one trip to Kentucky will be needed.

Fiber-wise, I'm working on a basket for a swap, and on a scrap cuff-to-cuff sweater...for me! Yay!

That's about it. See ya when I can!

Meg


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Happy New Year, everyone! I haven't been posting much. Christmas turned rather sour when my dad had a heart attack the Sunday before, and my visit to my parents went from 2 to 4 weeks. He's doing okay and is now home, but I think I'll be spending more time there this year than planned. (My parents are in their 90s, married 68 years!) 

I did grab a spindle on my way out to the ambulance with my dad and what a great way to keep the stress level at bay! I've been doing a lot of spinning and knitting; have to justify all my wheels so I try to have fiber on each one  I'm also working on a project that grew out of an on-line color blending workshop. I'm trying to do a color wheel using just the three primary colors. It's pretty cool to see how just blending fibers will create new colors, but some are easier to get than others. When I get further along I'll post some pics.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. But I am glad to hear he is doing well. My mom is getting up there too. We keep saying that the women in our family live forever but you just don't know do you? My dad died back in 1980 and it is still hard to spend time to purposely think of him but he is always in my thoughts. Here's wishing you many many more great years with both of your parents, and many more happy years for your parent's marriage. That is really something :rock:

It's looking like we have just missed two more storms. I'm not sure if they materialized any place else, I haven't listened to the news in days. Maybe they went down to Lezlie and Annie. I'm thinking though, that today may be a good day to take a snowshoe hike. My oldest son is here for a few days so maybe I'll grab him and the dogs and we'll head out to the back forty and into the woods. At least the temps will be above zero today above zero today, I think.

Things with the BF are going really well. I'm getting that urge to make him something, I think a pair of socks are in order.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Yep, the snow is here. I'd say five to six inches of light and fluffy so far, which isn't a problem. The wind is supposed to pick up this afternoon with gusts to 30 to 40 mph. Combine that with six inches of light and fluffy snow, it won't be pretty. I shoveled out the existing drift in front of my gate so I could make a quick trip to town before the wind hits later, and the propane guy was here when I got back. I was happy that he was able to make it now before the wind hits, otherwise he wouldn't make it down the driveway. Happiness is a full propane tank, and a pallet of pellets sitting by the front door for my pellet stove. I'll run that until it can't keep up with the wind in keeping the house warm. I'd just as soon have it as 55 to 60 in here, but Mom can't handle it that cold. I try to keep it at 68 for her.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Annie we have the wind too. No snowshoeing took place today. Our low tonight is supposed to be 30 below zero. That wind sure does suck or blow that is. How much snow total do youhave down there? I'm guessing we have at least a base of 1 foot. We haven't had any more than a dusting over the past week. It keeps things pretty and the dogs love playing in this stuff.

Keep warm Annie!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Nasty weather is supposed to hit here tonight, with low temps and high winds. Happiness *is* a full tank of propane (or a bin with corn for the furnace, or a big stack of wood in the mud room...)

Glad to hear things are going well, MW. Socks. Good choice. 

Katherine, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad's illness. I'm glad you still have him (and your mom--68 years--wow!)... It's hard to see them get old, isn't it?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

We got 5 inches of snow yesterday afternoon, and we're s'posed to get more today. It was fine dry flakes coming down at a fairly good rate, blown by an East wind. It was supposed to be -35 here with 30 mph winds today, but so far there has been no wind that I can tell. The weather alert for us says the worst chill will come at the morning commute time. Right now, at 6am it's -3.

I spent yesterday making a skein of boucle or loopy yarn. It's three plys. It's all white, one strand of white Romney wool for the core, the loopy strand was latte fiber, and the wrapper strand is white angora. I'll take a pic later today and post it, along with directions if anybody's interested in making boucle. There are two ways to ply the strands, and they have to be spun differently s-twist or Z-twist depending on which plying method you use.

Cold nasty weather is a great time to be at the wheel. Today I have to clean up our kitchen, so it won't be all spinning all day long.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oooh Lezlie, I can't wait to see how the boucle is done. That sounds fun!

Now, what is latte fibre? I assume it has nothing to do with coffee...


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Frazzle, Latte fiber is made from milk proteins. Like with Soysilk, the fibers will melt if exposed to flame or heat, instead of burning. The fibers are very fine, white, and about 4 inches long. I found it hard to spin the combed top without dividing it into thinner sections and doing a little pre-drafting.

I am going to spin some more latte up, and then do another skein of boucle and I'll have the Other Half take some pics. I was thinking You All might like to try doing this, so I was going to make a thread about it with pics and instructions. Mabel Ross's book is very hard to come by, so I thought I'd share from it, without violating copyrights, of course. Marchwind, could we have this be a sticky so it doesn't get lost with time? I am also going to do a core yarn with Border Leicester and 2 strands of gray thread, basically the same thing as a boucle but with different resultant appearance. I did so much spinning the other day, I had to take the last 2 days off. Now I'm ready to jump back in again. 

It is really cold here this morning, -32 with windchill, -21 without. I feel sorry for all the farm animals who have to be outdoors in this kind of cold.

Yesterday we had a real scare, in the afternoon the furnace/heat came on, and out of the register came an intense burning smell, like wiring burning, and we immediately began running around the house checking on things (our house is a 108-yo farmhouse with lots of the old, original wiring still being used). So we ran all over looking to see if the house was on fire, but it turned out to be the portable dehumidifier in the basement, right next to the furnace, seized up and died. Once it was unplugged the smell went away. We were so glad we found the problem quickly, before it got worse!

Happy Spinning, and stay warm today, Everybody!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

The polar air hits us in the next day or two. Not temps below zero, but single digits will enough for us. We haven't had single digits in years.

Our oil tank is full, we've got feed laid in and plenty of hay, but we're low on firewood. We won't freeze, but the oil costs more. Ah well. The critters are snugged down. The only ones I tend to worry about are the stupid turkeys. One will roost indoors, but the rest take to the trees. They do have a heavy layer of fat, but still...stupid birds.

Meg


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

We have those two Pyr pups, now about 17 weeks old, and they seem totally unphased by this -4o morning with the -22o windchill. Amazing critters. The adults are the same except for our 12 y/o retired female who is welcome in the house.

Stay warm.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Murphy (our mastiff) certainly offered his opinion on the temperature this morning! He didn't think it was fit for man nor beast! (him and hubby) The livestock are all fine and dandy, though.

Our barn cat asked to come in last night. She's five years old, and this is the third time she's asked to come in. I let her in, and she really wasn't happy about the door closing behind her. I picked her up, and took her to chris, who was parked on the dsofa watching TV. He cuddled her until I found her a snack. She remained calm enough to eat it indoors (the other two times she wouldn't settle enough to eat inside. We contemplated keeping her inside last night, but once she was put back on the floor she was trying to climb the door and get out again, so I opened it for her. She's got a good winter coat, and has a barn full of hay to snug down in. Still, I'm hoping that once we get the doggy door in, she might want to use it too. With two mastiffs to slime her up though, she might not! I had to towel her off after Murphy got through with her last night.

Not a bit of fiber time lately. Too busy with school, although I have swap packages that need to go out soon so I MUST find time for that. Deadline on one is tomorrow! The contents are ready; I just need to get to the PO.

Busy, busy, busy. 

Stay warm, all...or find a nice barn of hay to snug down in!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We have had a week of steady double digits below zero. This morning is was -35 at the airport and that wasn't the coldest it's been. To top all this artic weather off the boiler at work had been acting up. I guess earlier in the week it quit working and I was told to wear long johns to work on work on Wednesday. But I got there and the heat was back on. Good thing since it was 40-some odd below zero that morning. But this morning the boiler was making noise again and when I left for break the office temp had dropped several degrees and no heat was felt coming out of the registers :help: I'll know more when I get back to work.

The really good thing about when it gets this cold, the sun shines all the time. It's too darn cold for clouds to form but it's deceptive. I heard on the radio that there have been several people who have froze to death in the last few days 

Critters are doing well though. Chickens and geese are still out and about and laying eggs. Getting them before they freeze is a trick though  Dogs have heavy winter coats and today are choosing to stay out and play, it must be getting warmer. There is talk of 20 above zero by next week :bouncy: t-shirt weather after highs of 30 or more below.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't know how all ya'll up north are making it! I am freezing to death and it is only 31 degrees.  We woke up to 23 degrees this morning. I am so not used to this! brrrrrr..... 

Anyway, just wanted to say that I am getting pretty good at those fingerless gloves or wrist warmers or whatever they are called. I have made 4 sets, and 2 more requests! My DH and 15 yr old DS wanted 'camo' and I did find some yarn that resembles a camo color, so I am going to start on that today and see how it makes up. I think I will also work up a scarf and hat for DH, since he has to work out in the cold to load and unload his truck during the day.

Anyway, I also won an auction on ebay, for some knitting needles. Please tell me if I spent way too much on these! But I just really wanted them.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=200294912246 

I probably should have asked before that final bid! 

I am getting braver with my knitting, and more comfortable. Still have not settled on the sock thing. I think it is the thought of using several double pointed needles that is scaring me. I am trying to find something I can do in the round. Not even real sure about that! But, I won't know till I try! At least yarn is fairly forgiving, I love being able to pull it out and start over if I need to!

Ya'll stay warm up there in the freezer-land!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

well, i am new to spinning, got my first spindle around thanksgiving, then got my wheel before christmas. I am new to knitting as well, loom knitting that is. I am still just putting my toes in the water of needle knitting. I knitted some alpaca slippers on my looms and felted them last night. Talk about soft and warm!

My next projects will be socks on a loom and mittens. I am spinning the first roving i got, and will make a hat or scarf i think. I am planning on dying some merino this weekend and seeing how that comes out.

I am a new member of a spinning and weaving guild in the Northern Neck of VA, and have had so much fun. Such nice people!

I do not have as much time as i would like, between work, kids and the animals.

hope to be able to get a lot done this year!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

March, I have a big round bale in the barn that I just started feeding earlier this week. The first foot or so was good hay but the interior is awful. Not really moldy but brown and clumped together. When I went out to do chores and start hauling that hay to the garden for mulch, it was -2o. I never noticed it and by the time I came back to the house at 11, it was +8o. The funny thing about being out that long is that I didn't get cold because I was working so hard. Even had my jacket open! I don't know how I would stand the weather you folks are having. A friend in north central Iowa was about -30 this morning and worried about the ice accumulation on her sheep's muzzles impairing their breathing. Wow! It's snowing here right now. 

Mamajohnson, the link you posted didn't mention the price you'd paid for those needles. Good for you re: all the knitting you've been doing.

Welcome, kandmcockrell. It sounds like you are making a good start. Have you read gone-a-milking's post about going off the deep end?

Need to go feed the fire. Take care, all, and stay warm.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

MOgal - yes i read her post. I got bit by a lot of bugs before christmas! Spinning, knitting, felting.... i still want to learn to needle knit and crochet. I am scared to see an loom weaving for fear i will get sucked into that! I really don't have room for a loom so that would save me there. As long as i am doing stuff, my DH is fine, but if thing sit to long he gets to asking questions.

I just bought some more roving of etsy. I need to stop now. I need to use up what i have!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Well, kandmcockrell, be glad you don't live nearer to Missouri because I have two looms I'd sell if the money were right. I guess it's not nice to tempt you like that, is it?


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

La, la, la, la, I did not hear what MOgal just said. La, la, la, la. Look away, look away.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

no, that is not nice at all!:grump:


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Duly reprimanded and chastised. STOP READING HERE!



One is a 42" Nilus LeClerc, sectional beam, 4 harness, counter balance. The other is a 4 harness table loom that I thought I could easily take to workshops then apply what I'd learned with the little loom to the big loom. All I learned is that my teacher was a verrrry patient woman and that I'd rather knit.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

KandMcockrell Welcome to The Fold! Congratulations on the spinning on both spindle and wheel. I think I spun for about 5 years on a wheel before I mastered the spindle, I'm still not too sure I have it mastered though 

MamaJ Great going on the knitting :goodjob: Hey, and don't let all those needles (double pointed) put you off knitting socks. Just remember you are always only knitting on two needles just like you are doing now. All those other needles are really like stitch holders until you get to them. Give it a try, we're here to help you out.

Mogal, when I still had the horses and was feeding hay from the large round bales I used to get so over heated even in the coldest weather. Chores are a good workout that is for sure. The heat was on and working when I got back to work. We actually got to positive numbers today, I think our high was 4 above!!!!

MamaJ I forgot to add; Those needles you bought on eBay. I'd say that was a fair price. If you tried to buy each set of needles at the store today you would pay several dollars for each pair. One day you may choose to upgrade your needles but until then knit on. Then teach someone else to knit and pass the old ones on, that's what I've done several times. Auctions are a good place to find used needles.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I've had two calls about my sheep for sale now. I've got to email pictures out, but my camera died on me.

One of the callers I don't think I'd trust with a mangy rat, but the other sounds reasonable, and his wife is a handspinner, which is why they are interested in the girls. They're the ones needing the pictures. Cross your fingers that Sora, Naly and Lady Copper Featherbutt get a good place!

I went to one of the knitting group meeting last night, and didn't feel like doing a thing. Today I went to a meeting with a different guild, and got a lot accomplished. Tonight I'm working on the basket I'm making as part of a swap.

2 inches of ice on the sheep water this morning, which is not a common thing in the sandhills of North Carolina! Ouch! I'm glad hubby is here!

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MamaJ. I sayd that was an excellent price. 22 pairs of long needles for $23 plus shipping?? Couldn't buy it that cheap new.

Annie, I'm with you. La la la la la la la . I already have too many looms and haven't really started weaving too much yet. Why do more looms sound so attractive though?? Like I really need to have 2 4h table looms going with different projects (some time in the future).

Lady Cooper Feathbutt is being sold outside the HT fiber family??? OH NO!! Please get a good picture of her (preferably with another feather on her butt) before she gets sold.

I went to a knitting/craft group this past Thursday at the library. Only 5 other women, but they were great.

I've been busy, spinning and knitting. Finished 2 Zimmerman Baby Surprise Jackets, more than a few hats, mitts, scarves, calorimetries. Currently working on another pair of mitts (late Christmas present) scarf (another late Christmas present) and a pair of gloves (yes, gloves, with fingers ... my first!) for my DS, who is already wearing fingerless mitts of handspun/knit.

Thinking about opening my etsy shop back up to seriously destash fiber, yarns and knitted FO, as well as soap & lotions.

Bitter cold this week. I worked from home from Wed - Fri. Thursday was the coldest with an air temp of -34*F (no windchill). Today, it got to 24* and it was toasty!

Our barn hand pump froze up this week. Usually doesn't happen until February. We have the pump house heated with lights and insulation and the barn spigot wrapped with heat tape and wrapped copiously with blankets. Must have froze between the pump house and spigot. That means getting out the hoses (which were so brittle this week, they snapped into pieces), and running water from the house to the barn for 5 equine, 3 bovine, 2 hogs) and many poultry.

Our barn cat is wanting inside to sleep by the fire. We don't mind, but he's not litter trained (we do have a litter box), so we have to treat him like a puppy and make sure he goes out after he eats. He does have a nice hidey-hole in the haymow (with a stray cat that has moved in) in case he doesn't get back to the house when we're still awake and calling to let him in. Our 13 yo cat has decided he is totally 'house-cat' and could care less if he goes outside or not. He has his food, he had his litter box, he has his rug next to the woodstove that he shares with our 13 yo farm dog.

Meg ... 2" of ice on the sheep water??? What part of NC are you in?? I lived between Washington/Williamston/Plymouth for a few years and may have have seen 1/3" of ice on livestock tanks, but never 2" of ice! For some reason, I thought you were in the piedmont area.

ETA:

Just posted in the Fiber Sale/Barter Sticky ... Help me destash!!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Cyndi, I'm in the sandhills of NC. About an hour and a half from the coast. That polar air gave us the lowest temps we've had in years. All are well, though, including the new litter of angora bunnies. Their nest is warmer than inside my house, so I let them be.

I wish I'd read this earlier today. We just took pictures of the girls to send out, but I didn't think of getting one of Lady Copper Featherbutt with a new feather! I'll have to get a colored feather this time, as she's no longer copper colored for a white feather to stand out. That Tunis surely showed through in her bloodline!

I took pictures of the girls and close-ups of their wool, and I must say I'm hating giving up those two hoggett fleeces! Copper's is lovely, a cross between the Tunis and Border Leicester, and 5-6 inches long, but Sora's fleece must be 8-10 inches long! I knew it was long, as is her mom's, but geez! Her sire is Icelandic, but her dam is Black Cotswold/Tunis/Lincoln Longwool. I'm thinking the longwool breeds took over this one! 

Maybe those folks won't want them, and I'll get to keep them until after spring shearing! 

M


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

MOgal said:


> Mamajohnson, the link you posted didn't mention the price you'd paid for those needles. Good for you re: all the knitting you've been doing.


Silly me! I just figured ya'll could see the final bid like I could! lol!
All total, with shipping it was $29.33

I felt like that was a good price.... but I could be wrong.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Last night I was happily sitting and spinning some sock wool and watching a movie. It is Cheviot carded with some angora. And all of a sudden all the electricity went out. Then a minute later it came back on and then quickly went out again and stayed out. Do you have any idea how dark it really is in the middle of winter in the night? I was sort of stunned because I was so engrossed in the movie, Jane Eyre. Then I had to think about where my candles, lanterns and flash lights were. Groping my way to the closest one was interesting, tripping over dogs and cats along the way. I got things lit and realized there was nothing to do but turn everything off and go to bed, hoping that we had electricity when I woke up. Heat is a good thing in the winter months and even though mine is propane it can't run without electricity  Sure enough as I'm heading up to bed everything comes back on :banana02: Isn't that just the way of things?!

I'm getting my taxes done today then off to BF's house to watch inaugural events on his TV tomorrow.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

With DH traveling as much as he does with his work, losing power is a major issue for me as well. I'm glad it all turned out to be a non-event! Do you have a wood stove or something else for backup heat? Our stove is a godsend and saves so much on propane costs. We only used 75 gal since our last fill up in mid Dec since we heat the house and water as well as cook with propane. When the propane man was here last week, he didn't think it was necessary to even top our tanks up. The previous owners left 3 tanks here (2 500 gal and one 250 gal.) because they were gone so much in winter and didn't want to run out of propane.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

That wind was amazing! /we have a kiddy pool for the geese and ducks. It froze soild! We are on the Chesapeake Bay and usually warm enough that puddles will freeze but not much more. We actually had ice on the rivers. Salt water rivers. It was cold. In the teens and twenties, not sure how yall in the negative for long streatches do it. 

I got my whole house cleaned today. I was home for once, my daughter got sick last night so that ment i got a day off. I also got some merino roving died. My first time!

It turned out good, and i can't wait to spin it!!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

We're under a winter storm warning for tonight and tomorrow. Hubby is supposed to leave early AM to drive to Kentucky. I want him to make this trip safely (since part of it is picking up the pup) but I want snow, too! 

Keep fingers crossed!

In the meantime, I've started a pair of boot socks from my handspun, and I also started a scribble shawl at the last knitting guild meeting. Since I have a sweater in progress too, I think my knitting plate is a bit full at the moment!

Oh...you would have been so proud of me! The demo at the guild meeting was for magic loop. I'm the newest knitter there, and I already knew how to do it! The girl doing the demo just learned, but I've used it for every round thing I ever made. I just learned the name of it when I decided to try socks!

How cool is that?:rock:

M


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I got some more wool washed, just as much as I can wash in my kitchen sink. It ought to be dry by now, I haven't checked it. I've been struggling a lot with depression, and I have to force myself to do stuff. It's sunny for the third day in a row.. so I'm going to sit out in the living room (south facing) and spin. Oh, wait, I have to card first, lol.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Nellie,
I hope the carding and spinning sooth your soul and help you with your struggles! I know when I am struggling, if I can make myself work with material or yarn or animals,,, it all just seems to go away.
Hang in there and happy spinning!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

It is hard, with the short grey winter days, isn't it? So much to do, and so little energy...

Hugs to you, Nellie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hugs Nellie!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks so much for the cyber hugs, ladies! I was encouraged reading your responses. I have a dr. appt. on Monday, to see about anti-depressants and thyroid issues. 

Meanwhile, my sweet dd carded the wool for me while I read to the younger kids. Then I had my 7yo read to me while I spun.  I'm working on her poncho. It's about 1/2 done, so I spin yarn, then crochet until I use the yarn up, then spin more yarn, lol. I'm taking the spinning wheel to the dentist today, as I will be there for a couple hours for appts for 4 kids.  Maybe I'll get some new poor soul hooked on spinning!!


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

:hobbyhors Let the lambing begin.... what a surprise!! We just had the first lambs of the year. It's a BIT early but I guess we forgot to tell the ewe that! Ella, our targhee ewe that we got from the neighbors as a bum last year, just had twins. DH went out to feed the sheep and she was just cleaning up the second one and they look real healthy and bouncing around. It was 50 degrees here today but Saturday it's supposed to be down to 0. Darn! We better get their pen ready. 

Nellie, when I get depressed I like to go out and talk to the animals. If I can't do that I find some wool to play with too. It's great therapy. 

Hugs!


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

I have been tempted for some time to start spinning my own yarn but have no idea where to start. About how much does it cost to buy the items to get started? Any certain brands stand out more than others for wheels? We have sources of fiber so I can get that for nothing or little to nothing.

I finished my son's slipper socks and now am working on some wool socks for him. I hope to get a pair for everyone in the house done soon. Round and round she goes! Next projects in line are wrist warmers all though may have to start those soon--another cold snap is on its way!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats on the new lambs, deb! Ours are due to start dropping in a week. I'm glad they didn't start during this last cold snap (which is thankfully past now).

Nellie, good for you for making that appointment. Another thing that helps me is exercise; of course it's always the last thing I *want* to do. Get those kids to dance around with you to loud music for 5-10 minutes. Or all do jumping jacks together. Get that blood flowing...

littlekari (disclaimer--I am a very novice spinner) can you find someone kind enough to show you and let you play with their wheel? We bought a nearly new used ashford for under $300. I understand that you have to be careful buying used--although we had 2 fair to good experiences.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

littlekari said:


> I have been tempted for some time to start spinning my own yarn but have no idea where to start. About how much does it cost to buy the items to get started? Any certain brands stand out more than others for wheels? We have sources of fiber so I can get that for nothing or little to nothing.
> 
> I finished my son's slipper socks and now am working on some wool socks for him. I hope to get a pair for everyone in the house done soon. Round and round she goes! Next projects in line are wrist warmers all though may have to start those soon--another cold snap is on its way!


Wheels can run into hundreds of dollars very quickly.

Drop spindles are a cost effective way to start spinning while searching for a good wheel in your price range.

You might want to check out my cardboard charkha/spinning wheel
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/charka.html

The page also has links to other things like how to make a spindle from a CD and dowels.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Littlekari Welcome to The Fold! If you look at the top of this forum you will see some stickies. There should be one called 101's of something like that. In there is a thread called Spinning 101 and all or most of the info you are looking for should be there. 

We are always more than happy to help anyone interested. Getting started can be a cheaply done or as expensively done as you choose.

Deb congrats on the babies. You know we demand baby pictures :nono:


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh, My Gosh!

A coworker just walked into my office and said she had a drum carder that had been stored for the last 20 years. She said she hasn't checked condition yet, but she just wants to give it to me. I offered to sell it for her, but nah...she just wants to give it to me.

This is going to be interesting. I wonder if it's still usable? The brand she told me was unfamiliar; Canadian, I think. I didn't write it down, and don't remember it, dang it. Very short word.

I'll let you know what it is when I see it!

Meg


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Good for you, Meg!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Meg, you are so lucky!! To have someone want to give you a drum carder!

don't forget to post pics!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Meg, how wonderful! Yes please on the photos...

For those of you with circular sock knitting machine envy, we just met someone who had this exact thing happen to her. She'd found one on the 'net she was going to buy for almost $800. She mentioned to a friend how excited she was that she'd found it and the friend said to her: "We have one of those old things in our basement. You can have it." Can you believe it?!

Sometimes it goes that way...

How fun!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

When I get it, I promise pictures, no matter what condition!

Now I would love to find someone giving away asock machine, too!

(or maybe someone to trade a carder for a sock machine?)


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Introducing.....

Jake, Murphy's little brother. One of him just thinking about things, and one of Murphy whispering the Rules to him!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3224285174/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3224285302/
Meg


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Now, that's a face! Cute doggie. How big is Murphy now?


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Hello all,
My first time posting to FAC. I always thought those letters stood for something spinning related. grin I couldn't get page 2 to open for some reason.

I've been trying to re-organize my yarn stash. Cotton, wools, other and acrylics. How'd I end up with so much? 

I'm going to get back to an afghan I started in baby multicolor for Pine Ridge. Sure hope cpsia doesn't include the reservation as I know it does other donation groups. 

We had 5-6 inches of snow. Love looking at it but not much more. It's all gone now but boy the soil around here is just saturated from all the rain then snow and more rain.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG Meg is he cute! What a face :angel:


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

My post from yesterday disappeared so will try again. Made hubby some wrist warmers (I am wearing them so they are big) from an alpaca blend bulky yarn and they turned out nice. I made my own double pointed needles from a 29 cent dowel and after cutting them, using a pencil sharpener to make the points and sanding lightly I am impressed! The metal ones make my hands cold and I don't want to sink more money into my hobbies! I am working on a set of wrist warmers for me. The socks I started are still waiting for me to pick them back up--only been a couple of days...I am working on projects for Christmas since things will be a little tighter than normal. Not like I spent a lot in the first place!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Good job, Kari. 

Yeah, several of the posts I had made including a question about canning lids on Preserving the Harvest have disappeared as well.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

This morning I'd like to ask all of you to send good thoughts and strength my way, if you can. I really need them. I'm in a sorry state.

On Thursday last I had the second surgery at Mayo, and now my new plumbing is all hooked up and I'm dealing with it and having a very hard time. I came home on Monday afternoon, and am so glad to be home. I have to watch my diet so carefully now, and even so I'm having bouts of nausea and this morning in bed I just wanted to cry because for over 2 hours I had to run to the potty about every 10 minutes, and it felt like it would never end. My skin is so sore and rashy, and the 2 cremes I have barely help, and I'm in Depends for goodness knows how long, and I'm ready to burst into tears this morning. I don't feel very perky. I feel miserable and down. I'm really afraid I'll end up dehydrated and back in the hospital again.

The doctors told me this would be hard and I would curse them, and boy they were right! This is way harder than what I've gone through already. In the hospital I was on IV fluids, which helped alot. When I went through the surgery prep the day before I had to stop drinking water at one point, but my ostomy was still putting out, and I got so dehydrated by the time it all was over, it took 24 hrs and 4 liters of IV fluids and boluses before my kidneys began to work again. I was so thirsty I was crazed, all I could think of was drinking water, and my lips have peeled so much they barely have skin on them now. 

To top it off, the doctors have said I do have to go through with the Whipple procedure next Fall, and both times the nurse took my blood pressure after I'd been thinking about it, my pressure had soared sky high for me. I am so scared of that one, but they did explain to me that every polyp in my body is one more chance for cancer, and I have thousands of them, so my fate is pretty well spelled out for me if I don't do it. I listened through the privacy curtain as my hospital roommate, Claudine, was crying when the doctors told her she had a very rare cancer and would have to have chemo and radiation, and I felt so sorry for her, and it made me think about myself, and how narrowly I escaped the same fate with my colon. Part of it was very close to malignancy, they told me last week. I didn't know that before.

I have been knitting when I feel up to it, and I have a beautiful retro stocking cap that I'm making for myself that I'll post a pic of here when I finish sewing up the seam. I still have to make the pom pom for the tail end of it.

I have bags of gorgeous wool begging to be spun, but for now I have no interest in trying. I just feel yucky. Please help me get well by praying for me, I need the help.

Thanks so much...


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

You bet, hon. Was it the genie in the bottle that said, "Your wish is my command"?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Lezlie, prayers for you to heal soon.
Hang in there.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Strength and hugs to you, Lezlie.

This pc is aggravating. It picks and chooses which threads I can open. Today I got page 2 to load as I wanted to see Megs new puppy. Loveable face.

I have 2 newborn pups and their mom in the house for a little over a week and half. Little Bit delivered her pups the night of the snow, nearly died from hypothermia. When son found her she was in shock, the pups were ok. She got out of the kennel and delivered in our woods. She's one of sons hunting dogs, beagle, forget the type. She's a sweetheart and I'm spoiling her. 
A black kittie adopted us in the summer named her Little Puma. Mama dog and kittie don't want to share the yard. I have to time outings and make sure the cat isn't in sight. Of course, now the beagle has her scent and tracks her. :/

Started on another sweater. Finally got inspired enough. My physical problems/pain have been better of late. I hope that trend continues!


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

((((((((((lezlie)))))))))))))


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll keep you in prayer, Lezlie. Not just for physical health, but for mental also.

:grouphug:


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh, Lezlie, I am sorry you have to go through all that. I will pray.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

(((((((((((((((((((((Lezlie)))))))))))))))))))))))))))) I know you will pull through but I also know this is really tough. I'm thinking strong thoughts for you.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Prayed, Lezlie. Hugs to you...


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

Lezlie--prayers for you being sent.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Sending healing thoughts your way, Lezlie.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Lezlie, peace and comfort sent to you from way up North ... we will hold you in the Light as you make your way through this rough spot on your journey. 

In the news from Apple Jack Creek, we are entirely sold out of fleece as of today! Our little farm venture (very little and very new) is proving successful in it's limited fashion, which is really encouraging. We both have full time jobs in IT (good money, but ... ugh), and we are looking to diversify our possible options as things in the world at large get shakier and shakier, and it's nice to see that we have some alternate possible income streams available to us, even if they are small right now.

I've been laid up with the flu for the past couple of days ... minor in the grand scheme of things, but whew, I'm tired of being tired! I have, however, found a herbal tea that actually settles my stomach ... note that I'm not a doctor and don't play one on TV, but my research shows that all these ingredients are safe in moderate doses and for the non-pregnant and non-lactating, of course. Here's the mix, in case you want to try it:

Yarrow flowers (say, 3 parts), calendula blossoms (2 parts), rose hips (1 part), ginger (several shakes from the store-bought-ginger-container), and dill (one shake from the store-bought-dill-container). Steep in boiling water, then sweeten with as much honey as you need. 

This settles a sore stomach quite quickly, and lasts for a good while. It isn't something I'd drink just for the taste, but with enough honey it goes down okay!  As it's flu season, I figured I'd share the recipe with the fibre crew ... in the hopes that nobody needs it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new Feb FAC is up. Please post there from now on http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3596934#post3596934


----------

